# IUI Treatment September / October 2014



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in September /October 2014,  this thread will be locked at the end of October and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, just started treatment, I'm in Plymouth.
Got my 1st scan tomorrow so hoping its all going to plan and I can start my evening injections, not that I'm looking forward to doing them but wanting to move on the next part of the process!


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

The evening ones are no worse then the morning one even though there is more liquid. You would think it would hurt more. I only needed 6 evening ones last time and my follicles were large enough to start the next step. 
The evening injection is just a bit more fiddly to do.


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

It's the thought of more liquid that I don't like, it does seen to be more fidly. Wow only 6 days that's good, and short!


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah I do double dose, then single dose alternate evenings.  
I work long shifts at work so I'm not home for my evening dose so I'm trying to do it in the toilet without colleagues thinking what I'm getting up to lol


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, thought I might as well join this thread too, had iui 12 days ago and plan to test on Saturday, it's our 5th attempt! Good luck everyone x


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

I thought I'd join you here, I am on the other Sept/Oct thread but it's nice to chat to ladies who are having IUI too. 

I'm due to start my cycle at the end of Sept, date depending of AF. 

This is my first cycle, we will be using DS. Not sure if it will be self funded or nhs yet as we are waiting for a reply from our nhs clinic (long story!)


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Cornishfairy I shift work so will be in the same boat though have been given permission to use the 1st aid room as think I would struggle balancing it all in a cubicle!


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Luckily we met the nhs funding criteria for our area. We get 4 attempts at so iui and then an attempt at IVF  
wow diva212. Sat will soon be upon us!!


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cornishfairy- yeah two sleeps....the 2ww does not get any easier despite it being our 5th attempt! Good luck to you x


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello ladies. Were having the iui tomorrow. I didn't even know what this was until 2 days ago (after ivf failing)! Does anyone have any tips to at least try to improve success rates?! Thanks


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I am day 2 of my injections from my first IUI. Feeling really hot but could possible just be me! I am another shift worker as well. I have been doing my injections after a long day  seems like I am lucky. Only one injection a day 

Cornishfairy hiding in the toilet! Hehe. I was imagining having to do the same thing!

Biscuitkeeper good luck with the IUI, sorry I have no tips for you. 

Divas sending lots of luck your way for testing on Saturday. 

Princess lily good luck for tomorrow. 

Good luck everyone. I am around for the weekend and hoping I don't end up an emotional crazy person with the drugs!


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Scan went well today. Having my iui on Monday. Have taken to the drugs well. Last lot taken this eve. Will take pregnyl tomo eve! 
3 large follicles are ready and waiting !


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope your IUI went well biscuitkeeper. 

 for Monday cornishfairy. 3 follicles. That is great. 

Good luck to you both for your 2ww. 

Injections going well apart from currently having no brain at all. Today I tried to make a coffee with no coffee!! Feeling pretty clever at the moment. NOT!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Iui went really well (and fast thankfully - I'm a wimp). Need to start the pessaries tonight which will be interesting! 
Good luck for Monday Cornish, 3 follicles is brilliant! 
Dojiejo - I had really bad memory on the injections, could barely finish a sentence some days! Thankfully 2 days after my last injection I'm back to normal - well as normal as I can be


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Biscuitkeeper.... How many follicles did you have?
I have 2 dominate ones so they kept mentioning multiples but will cross that bridge when we get there. Gotta get fertilised yet!!
I don't feel my brain has gone to mush on the drugs but I couldn't do my work trousers up yesterday.  Soooooo bloated by the evening! Any one else?


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well AF arrived early yesterday so no need to test  decided to have a holiday then go on to ivf, good luck everyone x


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry to read that diva212. 
Enjoy ya holiday. You can't let infertility consume your life. 
Good luck with IVF


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

So sorry Divas. This whole thing is a rollercoaster. Very good luck with ivf. I have every faith you'll get there xx
Cornish, we only have one follicle. I know the odds for us are low but I'm pleased we didn't just ditch the whole cycle even if our chances aren't great xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Divas so sorry for the BFN   Enjoy your holiday so you can be nice and refreshed for the start of your IVF. 

Biscuitkeeper only one follicle is needed. Fingers crossed it will be a BFP for you. Glad to hear your memory went back to normal. Looking forward to that. I feel a bit dizzy and heavy headed as well! 

Corinshfairy I have had a little bloating but not to bad. I am only on a low dose so hopefully that is keeping most of the side effects away. Hope the 2ww isn't to awful. Good luck. 

Waiting patiently for our ultrasound on Wednesday. Just a little worried that I will over respond and they will cancel the cycle. My clinic will not proceed with IUI if there are more then 2 dominant follicles.


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Iui done this afternoon. Was fine. Not painful or anything. The worst bit is the waiting around for the husbands sample to b processed to the iui. 
Had lots of pains which nurse says is a sign of ovulation. 
Sperm sample was exceptional. So fingers crossed this cycle works!!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Cornishfairy. I have everything crossed for you. 

Dramaqueen good luck for your first cycle, hope AF doesn't take to long to come. This is our first cycle and we will be using donor sperm as well  (Sorry I think I missed your post when I first posted)

AFM I have been a little emotional in the last 24 hours, lucky I had today off work. Hopefully with a good nights sleep my emotions might balance a little.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Dojiejo, I'm starting to get excited to start now. Found myself day dreaming today and thought it's only going to be another 3 weeks until I start...seems unreal after trying for 4 years! 

Still waiting for our donor sperm (damn nhs!) going to give it until Friday and then order it ourselves for a private cycle first!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Know exactly what you mean Dojiejo. Since coming off all the drugs for the ivf, my emotions have been a mess. Had to stop myself crying at work yesterday. 4 days into 2ww. Urgh! X


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm having another scan tomorrow, started the menopur on Friday, told to do it every other night, I've had some ewcm (tmi) Sunday and this morning and worried I've already ovulated naturally! Is that possible?

Good luck on your 2ww


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't think u could of ovulated naturally as the morning jab cancels your own natural hormones hence why u get given a trigger shot. Fingers crossed for tomo that your follicles are growing nicely


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Dramaqueen 3 weeks is going to go so fast! We got our donor sperm from the States. Once it was order and sorted it took 48 hours to arrive. 

Biscuitkeeper I had to stop myself crying at the TV last night. It is such a rollercoaster. Excitement, hormones, worried, don't want to get to excited, etc! 4 days down own 10 to go 

Prinesslil good luck with your scan tomorrow. We have our scan tomorrow as well. I start my fostimon last Wednesday. I have had some discharge as well. Hoping it is because the hormones are doing what they are supposed to. 

Cornishfairy good luck with your 2ww.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you use xytex dojiejo?


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi ladies, had my scan this morning, have a good lining and a dominant follicle of 19mm!
I'm doing my trigger injection tonight and IUI will be 1300hrs Friday! I'm so excited!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh well done princess! You sound the exact as me. Fingers crossed for you.
Dojiejo how did you get on? 
AFM: testing day in 8 days. Testing one day early as docs can't get me in on official day.
I don't want to tempt fate but no AF type feelings as yet. Still plenty of time to go.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Dramaqueen we did use xytex we liked the information we could get about the donor from there. We had the choice of xytex and the European sperm bank with the clinic we are going through. 

Princesslil that is great news.   For Friday. 

That is great that you have no symptoms yet biscuitkeeper still have everything crossed you you. 

AFM we had our scan today. No follicles seen at all. Could be because I have long cycles so not right time, fingers crossed. Feeling a little deflated but still early days (I hope) and here I was worried about over responding! I am staying on the same dose with next scan Monday.


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Had IUI this afternoon, now it's the painstaking 2ww!
I've got some cramping and my boobs have been huge and tender since starting the menopur.


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ha princess, I so get the sore boobs. 
Starting to ease off a bit. Getting the odd twinge now and then so hopefully a sign of something going on 😬


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

Been for our private appointment this morning and wondered if anyone could help?

I thought that with IUI you just rang the clinic on day one of your cycle, you would go in for a scan and then they would give you the necessary drugs.

However our consultant said he would start me on suprecur on day 21 to turn off my fsh then give me a stimulating drug (didn't name which one) on day one of my next cycle I'm presuming. 

Is anyone else doing this? If I'm not mistaken it sounds like DR but thought you only got this on IVF cycles?


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah I started on suprecur ( buserelin) on day 2. That was my morning injection.  
My evening injection  ( menopur ) started on day 8 on my first iui Nd day 5 on this iui.  I think that was purely down to when they could fit me in for a scan.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well I thought I would be starting it (suprecur) on day 2 aswell but the consultant said day 21


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Just roll with it. They know what they are doing. Good luck wiv the injections


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks! It means the timing is out for this month so won't start until mid/late October so will be out of whack for this thread   will keep an eye in on everyone. 

Good luck and lots of


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ah that is a shame dramaqueen. Hopefullyu will see us all getting bfp and u will b so ready to start your own treatment


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Princesslil and cornishfairy hope the 2ww is going well for you   

Dramaqueen I called the clinic on day 1 of my AF, I went in for an ultrasound between day 2-4, then have been having been having fostimon to stim with. I had another ultrasound on day 9, I had no follicles growing so continuing with stimulating drugs and being rescanned tomorrow. So a little different to what they are doing for you. Do you have irregular AF or a long time between AF? I wonder if that is the reason for it being different? Good luck for when you do cycle in October.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi dojiejo,

Nope I have very regular cycles, always 30 days. I wonder if they are worried about too many follicles due to pcos so are being over cautious? Maybe they are able to control things more I'm not sure...


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

My ultrasound went surprisingly well today. I had one follicle 20mm ready to go. So I had my trigger at 1330 and having my IUI tomorrow at 1430! I just had a reflexology treatment. The first one ever and it was great. I was so relaxed during it hopefully my follicle is feeling nice and relaxed ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great news! Good luck for the IUI!!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you dramaqueen


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey good luck! 

I think I may test for the first time tomorrow, bought some sainsburys cheapies. I'm amazed I've held out this long. My otd is Friday but getting blood test Thursday x


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Good luck for iui tomo. U can then join us in the 2wk wait. 

Biscuit keeper I'm on the other 2ww thread and they r all testing early. Good luck if u do


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Everything is crossed. I had my IUI yesterday. It was a little painful as they couldn't find my cervix. Once they found it, it was over very quickly. SO I am joining the 2ww!


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm day 10 of waiting.  So wanna test


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Cornishfairy I would hate for you to be disappointed by testing early! I say plan some fun stuff for the next couple of days to keep you distracted! Friday is not far away.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Since our first round of ivf, we haven't been able to TTC naturally as I experience deep pain during intercourse - ironic huh?! So we start IUI in the next cpl of days. I am super-nervous as I've pinned all my hopes on being pregnant before Christmas (silly I know).

I was also wondering if I over respond to Clomiphene during IUI, can the follicles still be drained, eggs extracted and fertilised using ICSI? Reason being, I don't want to get so far and have nothing to show for it. Thoughts?


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi N_N. 

I have been told that if I over respond my cycle can be converted to ivf (they also offer follicle reduction which I'm not crazy on as I don't want good eggs going to waste after all the hard work)


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been having AF type cramps today at 7dp everytime I go toilet I am relieved to see nothing there, I'm hoping its implantation cramp or am I being unrealistic?! Argh trying to stop overthinking things but I can't switch off


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Dramaqueen88 - Good to know that it is possible. I think that given we're paying for IUI then they might be a bit more accommodating and convert us to IVF if need be


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Princesslil yeah I've had the cramps/ twinges and still no period. Day 14 is on Sunday for me. 
Off to london tomo till sun so won't test till I'm home. Prob gonna do a test today once hub is home from work.


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,
I was wondering if I could join this post. I had my 4th IUI on the 12 Sep and will be testing on the 27 Sep. Right now I'm in the middle of my 2ww and trying to be positive and calm. Started eating brazil nuts, drinking organic milk and pineapple juice, anything to help. Right about now my implantation should be happening (if lucky) and I can't stop thinking about it. I read everything on internet that applies to my situation, maybe I'm a bit obsessed...Am I the only one? Going today for a blood test to check some hormone levels (progesterone? - spelling?). I better get on with it 

aster


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome aster. Fingers crossed that you have had implantation. The 2ww is hard! I am only 5dp and already going crazy! Good luck for the 27th. Join the September 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325546.0

Cornishfairy hope you had a lovely time in London. I have had everything crossed for you today.

N_N good luck for the start of your IUI.

Princesslil I am there with you over analysing everything. You are over half way now. The 2ww is horrible. I now I am too early for any symptoms but still overly listening to ever symptom wondering if it is anything.

Is your test date 2 weeks from the day of your IUI ie my IUI was on Tuesday the 16th. Do I test on Tuesday the 30th or the Wednesday 1st October? I am going with the 30th!!!


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm out. Period started last night. 
So hoped this time it would work but it wasn't ment to be. 
All the best for the rest of you. Will keep checking in to see how you all get on. Good luck


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

cornishfairy AF is such a horrible thing. Really hope November is more positive for you.


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm currently on day 7 of injecting 30 suprecur and 50 gonal f. 

Went for scan today to check follicles and have 3 growing... One on side of cyst which is 11.8mm and two on right side 13.0mm and 12.2mm. Thickness is 13.53mm. The nurse seemed happy with this and has said to continue same injections tonight and tomorrow and go back for scan on Wednesday. 

Are these measurements ok? 

Nurse said if all ok Wednesday could be looking at insemination on Friday or weekend! 
No mention of trigger shot so I was wondering when this will take place if scheduled for Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Trigger shot for me was 36hrs b4 iui


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dojiejo,

I know it's hard. Trying not to think about it  too much but at the same time can't stop googling any symptoms and wondering.
I have joined the 2ww thread, thank you for the link.
Good luck to you too.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Dojiejo.

Day 1 is here and tomorrow I start on Clomiphene. We've done a Cpl rounds of IVF and just needed a break from it, as it was just too taxing emotionally, physically, mentally etc. The nurse said our first scan is likely to be on Day 10 

This is our first round of IUI - anyone got tips or tricks? 

I don't expect the 2WW to be any easier ...


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

I couldn't resist and have tested today 13 dpiui and I have a very feint BFP!!
I still don't believe it myself yet.
I'm going to ring our clinic and tell them, will they not like it because I've tested early? 
Good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Princesslil again massive congratulations. You have given me hope that my cycle will be a positive one. 

NN this is my first round of IUI as well. Good luck to you. I did a reflexology treatment the day before my insemination which was so relaxing. Just to relax as much as possible. 

Smw88uk hope everything looked good today. The nurse should have told you what time to do your trigger it is normally 24-36 hours before insemination. Mine was 24 hours

AFM I am 8dpIUI and have woken up feeling rotten today. It started with waking up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep my throat has been killing all day, stuffy nose and I have been feeling feverish. Had to take some paracetamol a couple of times today to keep me going. I am completely shattered as well so early night for me. Don't know if it is bad/good sign or just coincidence. Is anyone else feeling like this? I am not on progesterone.


----------



## Bellaxoxo (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I had my second IUI yesterday. Trying to stay positive but going through a really stressful time at work and worried it's going to impact on my chances to conceive. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone.

X


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Dojiejo,  this was my 1st IUI, I too was a bit sneezy from I think day 8.

Glad I've given you hope, I think positivivity brings positive things, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Smw88uk (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Dojiejo, the scan today showed lead follicle at 15mm so I have to carry on with suprecur and gonal f until Saturday, going for scan on Friday morning to check size again and if it's at 18mm we will then trigger on Saturday, 36 hours before insemination on Monday 

Congratulations Princesslil  hoping for more BFPs for everyone! Exciting times.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Smw88uk good luck for you scan on Friday. Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend for your IUI on Monday. I have everything crossed for you. 

Princesslil I have been sneezing lots of well, fingers crossed it is a good sign though I am still feeling pretty rotten again today. My throat is really sore still and I feel like I am getting some sort of virus and I am completely shattered. Also I  wear a mouth guard at night because I grind my teeth, when I took it out this morning it was full blood.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies!

Had a great phone call this morning to say that our DS has arrived! 

We need to wait for AF to arrive which should be Monday (fingers crossed) and we will start from there!!!! I'm so excited I can't even put it in to words!


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Great news Dramaqueen! Good luck for the whole process 

Good luck for your IUI on Monday Smw88uk! Just take it easy on Monday, rest a lot, read a good book and try to relax and think positive. Sending you lots of baby dust   and fingers crossed    .

Dojiejo, I hope you have started feeling better. It sounds like you had a rotten time with your cold. Good luck for your OTD!  

Hi Bellaxoxo, I hope it will be   for you in 2 weeks time. Try not to stress at work, remember what is more important. Just take a deep breath and smile (if you can). I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Congratulations Princesslil! Great news! It gives us all hope.

Hello N_N, I'm sorry I don't have any proper tips for you. I had 4 IUIs so far but all I can say is take lots of rest on the day, eat well and try to stay positive. Good luck    

AFM today has been 2 weeks since my IUI no 4. I am terrified to test. I decided I will do it tomorrow just to get a definite answer. Last night I got a severe flare up of my RA. My knee hurt so much that I couldn't sleep and cried, waking up my DH. It settled after couple of hours but still hurts today. I just hope it won't affect my result and that it will pass soon. I can't take anything for inflammation as it affects fertility so the only thing left for me is tramadol, which last night was useless.
Think of me tomorrow ladies. A BFP would be the best ever present for my 9th wedding anniversary on Sunday 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

That's great news, Smw88uk! Lovely, big, juicy follicle.
Will the sperm be ready for you on Monday or will your partner be donating then? Because cleaning the sample takes around an hour and producing it...it depends  So your 36 hours will turn into more like 38 hours. I have no idea if it matters. Twice I had trigger shot right before IUI, because the scan said it's time now! Maybe someone else knows.
Good luck for Monday! Lots of baby dust coming your way!

AFM today is 2 weeks and 1 day since my last IUI. I tested in the morning and at first nothing (and lots of tears) and then... slowly slowly a faint line appeared!!! First time ever! I still don't know what it means, whether to cry or celebrate. I will repeat HPT tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there ladies

I have started my second cycle of natural IUI (with donor sperm) and I'm due to be inseminated next week 

I had some acunpuncture today and my practitioner asked about spotting during my cycles. I mentioned that sometimes I spot up to 10 days before my period arrives and she suggested I try some progesterone treatment to help increase my chances of conceiving.

I am having the IUI done privately. Has anyone used progesterone as part of IUI. What was the treatment like? Is this something my gp could prescribe?

Thanks in advance 

X


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Smw88uk how exciting! Trigger tonight and IUI Monday!  different timings for trigger I think depends on clinic and size of follicle at scan. I have everything crossed for you. 

Aster congrats on your faint positive. Hope it gets darker over the next few days. 

Drama queen what great time of DS and the fingers crossed AF on Monday.

AFM I am pretty sure my cold has move to me chest I worked today (bad mistake!) and now feel worse so not going to work tomorrow.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for that dramaqueen 
This is our 1st round of IUI and I'm taking 100mg of Clomid day 2 - 6. Is this a fairly standard dosage for first timers? 

Hope you are well!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry for the tmi about to come. I just went to the toilet and wiped and had some bleeding on the paper. I am 12dpo. Is this my period coming early or implantation?? I normally have long cycles but seems to late for implantation.


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Dojiejo have you any other symptoms? Does it feel like it is your AF?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been really bloated but could be pms. I feel really crap with a nasty cough and query chest infection. I don't always get cramping with AF. So just have to see what happens. Thanks for the


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

AF is here! 

I shall be phoning the clinic first thing and getting the ball rolling! Never thought I would be so happy to see the witch!


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Good for you Dramaqueen! Now you can start the process. Good luck!

I hope it's only spotting for you Dojieo. Fingers crossed   

Good luck Smw88uk for your IUI tomorrow. I hope it goes smoothly and in 2 weeks you get BFP!

AFM tried clearblue  digital this morning and got a  pregnant 2-3  weeks! Yay!!! The best present for our 8th wedding anniversary


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great news aster


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I hope everything goes without  a glitch.

Smw88uk let us know how you got  on today.  

I need to call my fertility clinic today and see what they say. My period is only due tomorrow and i don't know how that works, if they accept  the results or say wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you Smw88uk. You're so kind. Called the clinic and going for blood test tomorrow. We'll see from there. So far one   achieved . 

I'm glad your  IUI went smoothly Smw88uk. All four of mine very quite unpleasant and a bit painful. Hopefully you'll get nice present for your birthday ( )


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Smw88uk- Woo hoo to IUI.. welcome to the 2ww. My only advice would be to try and distracted yourself and don't go goggling everything. I have everything crossed for you. Hope you get a great birthday present   

Aster massive congrats for your BFP good luck with your blood test tomorrow!

Heidi sorry I missed your post earlier, hope all goes well for your insemination. I didn't have progesterone after my insemination, it is the fertility team that prescribes it for you. 

Bellaxoxo hope the 2ww is going well for you.

Dramaqueen great work with AF coming. Good luck for the start of your cycle and insemination.   

AFM I am still spotting... only when I wipe. Preparing myself for AF to arrive in full force soon and starting another cycle.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ladies can I just ask on what day did you go in for your baseline scan? I'm not booked in until 8:30 tomorrow morning?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Dramaqueen they say any day up/including day 4. Good luck for your scan.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahh thanks Dojiejo!

Hope you are feeling ok, sorry to hear about the spotting sending out positive vibes!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

So it was AF.... Have a scan Friday to start my next cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

So it's all systems go for me! Got my prescription from the clinic today, start Suprecur tonight and then add in the Gonal F from tomorrow. 

Insemination is scheduled for sometime w/b 13th! 

So excited to start tonight (and a teeny bit nervous!) 

DQ


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Oo really good luck for the 2ww smw!


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Good luck for your 2ww Smw! Hope your cramping is a good sign. I am exactly like you, googling absolutely everything  

Dramaqueen, I hope this cycle will be a good one for you. Good luck with the injections and fingers and everything else crossed for you!   

Dojiejo, I am sorry that it was AF after all. Sending you good vibes for your next cycle     

Hello Heidi, I had progesterone after every one of my IUIs. Mine is called cyclogest and you insert one pessary every morning and every evening. I got my first few prescriptions form specialist (NHS) but for some reason my GP put it on my repeat prescription so I can get it from them now. Any more questions, just let me know. Good luck with your IUI!

AFM Had the blood test yesterday and today I got a call from the clinic. The nurse said that I am definitely pregnant   and my HCG level is over 900 which is good. I googled it and I think that is quite high for day 31. I don't really know much about it. Going for another blood test tomorrow. There is just this small detail I should mention: at the time of my IUI I had 3 follicles...


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Smw. I know Google has good and bad sides. Personally it helped me a lot. I knew nothing about what effect diclofenac has on fertility until I found studies on internet. And no doctor said a word even though they knew I was on it! And second cycle after I stopped it, I'm pregnant! Also I found this forum and lovely people I can talk to who understand me. All thanks to Google 
As to symptoms this time my boobs got very heavy and sensitive from around the middle of 2ww and I mean considerably so. And I didn't get a break out of acne after cyclogest like I did all previous times. That's all really.


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies,

I asked my clinic about the progesterone sups but they said as I'm half way through a cycle I should leave them for now. They might consider them if I need another cycle.

Had my second IUI this morning! Went well. Now for the dreaded 2ww.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Heidi,
With every one of my IUIs I was starting Cyclogest on the day of IUI so I find it strange that you didn't get any as you had IUI only yesterday. But maybe it's only me.
Good luck with your 2ww. Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## kezzywoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi ladies hoping I can join,
We have had 2 failed icsi on the nhs last year. We have severe male infertility, the clinic have advised that we use donor sperm. Does anybody know if you can get iui with donor sperm on the nhs following failed ivf nhs funded? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello all, 
I have been wanting to join for the last few days, and have been waiting for my membership to be approved. I wish I had seen this before. I am 11dpiui. I haven't tested and it has been the hardest thing in the world. Yesterday I started spotting (brown) which for me is really early. I am VERY regular and never start before day 28. I'm still spotting, and nothing more. I'm scared, but still hopeful after reading some other stories of implantation bleeding. But I'm also trying not to put hopes up too much. It's my first IUI cycle and I have been obsessively reading all your stories for a few days now. Thanks for sharing your experiences...


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Kyrra welcome. It could be implantation bleeding. I have everything crossed for you. Good luck for the rest of the 2ww when is your OPD

Kezzywoo. Sorry about your previous failed IVF. Really hope the DIUI works for you. I don't know about the funding post failed IVF. I am using donor sperm, I got funding for my IUI but had to buy my own sperm.

Aster great HCG level maybe you have multiples making themselves comfy in there.

Heidi how is the 2ww going for you? Good luck

Smw88uk I found this diagram on my 2ww and thought it was useful. It is the timeline from IUI to implantation. http://s285.photobucket.com/user/hlandherr/media/figurea2.jpg.html

Dramaqueen how are the injections going?

ATM I am starting my 2nd cycle tomorrow. I have a scan and then assume start my injections tomorrow night.

/links


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Had my first BT today (CD10) and E2 level is 522. What are healthy E2 levels during IUI?

I've got another BT and my first scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Injections were a little bit better last night. I decided I was going to ask DP to do the suprecur one as I think the fact it's an actual needle (gonal f is a pen) that scares me. So we were all geared up, DP went in for the first attempt and couldn't get it to go in either, so he panicked thinking he had hurt me so I took over and just jabbed it in (which really hurt) but atleast it was done! 

Gonal f was fine, hardly feel it going in as the needle is so fine! Aiming for a clean sweep on first attempts tomorrow!


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, not pregnant. I had a feeling, so not as distraught as I expected. AF arrived this morning.   Phoned clinic, and left a message. Now to start cycle 2. 

Dojiejo, my test day was supposed to be on Sunday, the day before my birthday. Was hoping for an amazing birthday present. But nevermind. Maybe cycle 2 will prove more successful. Thanks for diagram. It is really helpful.

Smw I had cramping quite soon after IUI, sore breasts the following week. 

xxx


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome Kyrra and I am very sorry that your AF arrived. Hopefully your next cycle will be the one. Lots of hugs    

Dramaqueen, aren't you brave jabbing yourself with a needle like that! Well done! Sometimes we just need to put our fears away and go for it, especially if we want something so bad.

Smw, I hope you will start feeling better soon. I never got any nausea in my 2ww but everyone is different so it probably is completely normal. Good luck with the rest of your 2ww 

Hello N_N, sorry I don't know anything about E2 levels but good luck for your scan tomorrow!  

Dojiejo, good luck with your scan today and I wish you a   soon. I do hope you're not right about the twins. I am scared about how I will manage one with my rheumatoid arthritis... And I had 3 follicles... But my hcg is now over 2000 so God help me 

Welcome kezzywoo, I am sorry about your failed icsi last year. I don't know anything about donor sperm unfortunately. I wish you all the best with your IUI.

AFM I think it's time for me to move on to Early Pregnancy and Waiting for Early Scans thread now. I am doing it very cautiously as it is still early days and I am quite nervous. It was a pleasure talking to all of you. Thank you for your support and kindness. I hope I will see you all soon on the pregnancy boards. I wish you all the luck in the world! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Aster, hope for a healthy pregnancy. Somehow we women cope, regardless. You'll be great no matter how many little ones you're blessed with. Let us know if it's one   or two    or three    
xxx   xxx


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you Kyrra, you're very kind. I should know more on Wednesday when I will be having my first scan.

xxx


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Do your clinics allow you to start a fresh cycle straight away. ??
Mine always wants me to have a natural period first and then start on the nx period. Period after treatment isn't classed as a natural period. 
They say to allow body to recover from all the extra hormones from superovulation.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining your thread, was just after a bit of advice really.....I started my first cycle of IUI at the end of September and have just had my cycle cancelled today after having my cd 11 scans and bloods......to say I'm gutted is an understatement especially as I've felt so ill from the injections  on cd 8 I had my first scan after starting the injections which they said they are only looking for 1 or 2 follicles I had 2 big ones with another 2 starting to grow that night the hospital rang me to say my hormones were through the roof and to half my dose straight away which I did..... I went back today and I'd gone from having 4 follicles to having 7  and my oestrogen levels were 5000....:-/ 
Then the nurse said I can't ring on my next cycle as I need to let my body get rid of all the medication which will prob take me to end of November and then the hospital shuts down on the 19th of December so it will be the new year now. 
Has anyone done un medicated IUI? They have given me this option but I'm unsure and I'm scared I respond too well to the menopur and I'll always end up with more follicles than I should :-/ so sorry for the long post xx


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Mrsa85 I've never done in medicated but there r people on other threads that have. 
Now your clinic know how u respond then they should b able to alter the amount of hormones they want u to take to reduce the amount if follicles. I produced 3 myself where some in here only produce the 1. Shows how everyone responds differently to the drugs. 
Shame u couldn't b transferred onto ivf with 7 follicles


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Cornishfairy I'm hoping so, but the nurse said to me yesterday on the phone we will start you on the halved dose of menopur but I said I'm not sure if I want to as I reckon I will still end up with more than 2-3 of what they allow.....so frustrating isn't it! 
What dose was you on? It seems my clinic won't let you do back to back either to get rid of the medication out your system but will let you do natural then medicated back to back....
I know I wish they would of too as she said my follicles are perfect for ivf.....but I have to go through 6 iui before they offer ivf :-/
Are you having your break now? X


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

MrsA85, don't they offer a follicle reduction, if I get more than 3 follicles but not enough for IVF my clinic will perform a follicle reduction. It may be worth asking?


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi drama queen I'm not sure.....tbh I don't feel like anythings been thoroughly explained by them, what would it entail a follicle reduction? X


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

In my clinic handbook it says that you will be given drugs to relax you then the extra follicles are aspirated under transvaginal scan guidance. 

I know they would then do the iui procedure whilst you are under, then you will be allowed around 2 hours recovery time. Hopefully this is something your clinic could offer you, ring them and check! 

AFM... On day 6 of injections and unfortunately they are not getting any easier   I just keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end! DP is being such a darling, haven't had to lift a finger since we started them!


----------



## lew99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 
I'm new to this discussion. I'm wondering if anybody else has had this experience or any advice. 6 days ago we were told that our IUI had to be cancelled as there were more than 14 follies. We were also told not to BD. I stopped all meds 6 days ago and didn't have a trigger shot. Today would be my normal ovulation day but I have dark red blood and AF symptoms. Not sure if this is my AF or if it is all of the follies or........ anybody else have something similar happen? How long until your AF after? 
Thanks and good luck to all of you.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

I will give them a ring back then to ask them I've got a feeling I bet they won't which hospital are you at? I'm under saint Mary's in Manchester..... I really do feel gutted that it had to be stopped an keep getting upset  it takes you that long to get to this stage for it to be taken away from you so quickly.... 
Aw bless you it really will be worth it all just keep thinking of what will be in 9 months time  have you felt poorly with your injections? Mine made me feel so poorly before they halved my dose. Some days my injections really hurt me others I didn't feel a thing so good you have a fab partner too  goodluck xx

Hi Lew I was told the exact same thing not to BD (even though we're using donor sperm lol) what day did they cancel yours? I'm hoping that I'll ovulate as normal so then my af arrives soon, but they did say to me cause I've stopped the medication I could bleed not long after then so maybe this is what yours is? What injections were you on? I'm not sure whether you class that as your next cycle though would you? Xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm at the university hospital in Cardiff. Haven't been feeling too many side effects, been a bit emotional, I am on a low dose though as I have PCOS and they are worried about OHSS. I have been finding it very hard to get the injection in, takes me a few jabs to be successful.


----------



## lew99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Mrs A
Thanks for the response. Mine was cancelled on day 10 (last Tues). What day was yours cancelled? I was hoping that I'd ovulate normally and then start again too. My clinic didn't mention any potential bleeding they just led me to believe that if we BD'ed we'd risk having many, many babies. Did your clinic say that a bleed right after would be considered your AF? I'm going to call my clinic in the morning and see what they say. I was on bravelle and lupron. What were you taking?


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

That's good then that you haven't had any side effects dramaqueen let's hope it's stays that way hey, I felt really poorly  what dose are you on? I was on 75 but then reduced down to 37.5 but it still produced too many follicles  I hope your injections get easier though  goodluck xx

Hi Lew mine was cancelled on day 11 which was Saturday just gone  yesterday I did have signs that is was ovulating like the pains and the ewcm and the same today but reckon it could just be medication still in me :-/ was tempted to take the pregnyl shot that I have so I know I will ovulate then hopefully bleed 2 weeks later but knowing my luck I'd end up poorly or something :-/ no she never said other than there's a possibility I could bleed from stopping the injections. I was on menopur started off at 75 then reduced to 37.5. Have you rang your clinic? I never had a chance today an now they're closed, let us know if you get a response  xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Whoops I think I may have jinxed myself when I said I hadn't had many symptoms, they've come today with a vengeance! I'm on a 37.5 dose of gonal f. 

Scan was ok, I have three lead follicles (one at 12, two at 11) and then multiple small ones all under 10. Clinic didn't seem too worried about the little ones and I'm still on the same dose. 

Just wondering if the size of the follicles seem ok? I'm in on CD 8 (gonal f day 7), insemination is booked in for Monday next week, I can't decide if the timing will be right, but I guess the clinic knows best so hey-ho!


----------



## Shezjenks (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you all. Am due to have first IUI treatment on Wednesday after months of abandoned cycles. Have two big follicles, one at 18 and one at 16 so am just trying to keep everything crossed and stay positive! Any tips or advice would be most welcome!


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh no what symptoms do you have? Hope your feeling ok? Hopefully they should be ok them size......on my cd 8 I had 2 lead follicles and 2 in the background, but from my blood results they rang me that afternoon saying to half my dose straight away down to 37.5 but between then and cd 11 I'd gone from them 4 follicles to 7 but 5 of them were bigger than 12mm :-/ but she said halving the dose wouldn't of done anything it was too late and they would of already started growing, your prob growing at a nice steady rate though with being on a lower dose from the start  
I wouldn't worry too much with the timings they will monitor all that for you and if they think you need to be in sooner they'll call you in, do you have a trigger shot to take too? 

Hi shezjenks goodluck with your iui fingers crossed it all works out, did you have to abandon your cycles due to over stimulation? 

Xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nausea, headache, bloated, sore (.)(.), emotional...

My clinic didn't take bloods just scanned, in back in Wednesday for another. I will have a trigger shot but my clinic don't dispense drugs until last minute (damn nhs)


----------



## Shezjenks (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi MrsA85, my first cycle was abandoned due to a cyst. I've had another three abandoned since, mainly due to my womb lining being too thick at the start of my cycles. I do also overstimulate and seem to have lots of little follicles. After having an endometrial scrape last month was given the all clear and the clinic have just gone with it this time. I've been taking 75 menopur every evening and again had lots of little ones to begin with but luckily only two mature ones today xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

N_N - sorry I am not sure of normal levels. My hospital doesn't do bloods they just scan me on day 1-4 of my cycle and then I started my injection the evening of the first scan. 

Aster - if you are still reading this... congrats and all the best for a healthy pregnancy. I am sure you are carrying a singleton! Fingers crossed. Good luck for your first scan. 

Cornishfairy - My clinic let me go straight from one cycle to the next. It is so confusing to know what the best thing to do when all clinics do things differently. 

MrsA85 - Welcome and sorry to hear that you have over responded and they have cancelled your cycle. Sometimes they do unmedicated watch for follicle growth and then get you to do a trigger shot to release the egg. Have they suggested about what they will do to reduce the chance of you over responding next time? Fingers crossed for your next cycle. 

Dramaqueen - The injections will definitely be worth it in the end. I have found that if I lightly touch the tip of needle to my skin and it really hurts then I find another spot that is less painful to do it (my DW is a insulin dependent diabetic and this was her top tip!). You DP sounds amazing, glad you haven't had to lift a finger. 3 lead follicles. That is great. When I had my scan on day 9 last cycle I had no follicles at all so looks like you are heading in the right direction. 

lew99 - Welcome. I have only undergone one cycle so don't have any experience with a cancel cycle and then AF after. With my cycle my AF came a lot earlier then it normal does. I am sure it is all the hormones. Sorry they cancelled your cycle. Fingers crossed for your next one. 

Shezjenks - Welcome and good luck. 2 follicles, great work! Just relax as much as possible (easier said then done!)

AFM - I started my injections on Friday evening after my scan. I am due for another scan Friday. I am on the same dose of fostimon as last time (75u). Interested to know how people have responded to the same dose of medication on different cycles.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Shezjenks - sounds like we're are scheduled in for insemination around the same time - I'll be going in this Friday and I'm nervous as hell! At this stage, I've only had one scan and that was 3 days ago, follicles measured 13mm and 14mm.

Is the futherest you've got doing IUI?


----------



## Shezjenks (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi N_N, yes it is! Feels like it's taken forever to get to this point with all my abandoned ones. Am just pleased to be giving it a go but yes very nervous, particularly about the 2ww - think that will be the hardest part of it all! 

Fingers crossed for you, still got a bit of growing time too, nice to know someone going through the same thing at the same time xx


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Shezjenks -  I know what you mean, I always feel like its a small victory to make it to through the 2WW with my mind in tact!! 

Hope everyone is doing well too, xx


----------



## lew99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks MrsA85 and Dojiejo,
I did talk to the nurse and all is good. She said this is just af very early because of stopping the meds. They got me in tomorrow for a scan and looks like I can start a new round with a lower dose starting tomorrow. Hope this round works. 

Anybody try any alternative things like acupuncture or intralipids with any success?


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

MrsA85 my dose was 75 and 150 of menopur every other night. Last cycle I only did it for 6 days as 3 follicles were there. 
I'm glad in a way my clinic make me have a normal period inbetween otherwise life gets consumed by this fertility crap. Also the drugs make me so bloated. Lol
I like to run and I can't whilst under treatment so it's nice to get back to it before the next cycle. November will b my nx one. 
I get 4 goes with nhs before 1 go at ivf on nhs. So 2 so iui left to go


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies, any advice would be greatly appreciated...

I've had a bit of a bleed today, nothing major just a small amount of brown blood, not enough to need a pad. I'm worried sick, clinic say I may need to up my dose of gonal f, I'm thinking it may be due to the prodding of an internal scan yesterday, any thoughts?


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Should say I'm on day 8 of injections x


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dramaqueen.... I got given mine all at once I got given 2 lots of pregnyl, but they said to not take it til instructed to do so. Your symptoms sound very similar to me I just fel very sick with headaches and so so tired, I do have very sore boobs now though after coming off the medication :-/ glad to see the back of the feeling sick though lol. I would probably put your bleed down to the scan I had 2 that were very uncomfortable an I'm surprised I didn't bleed don't worry too much though xx

Dojiejo.....hi the hospital haven't really said much tbh about my next cycle apart from them wanting to start me again the month after next on the halved dose but I really didn't want to I wanted to try un medicated so it's my decision with that I'm feeling quite annoyed an upset with them really as I feel like they've not explained anything to me at all bless the nurses being so lovely though but the consultant was shocking  next time I go though il be going armed with questions  goodluck with your injections this time around and hope your scan goes well on Friday  xx

N_N goodluck with your insemination on Friday fingers crossed for you  xx

Shezjenks sounds like they have finally got you sorted and let you get on with this cycle......let's hope your 2 follicles grow along just nicely goodluck  xx

Cornishfairy will they reduce your menopur next time around? That's good you get a go in November fingers crossed for you  I get 6 iui then 1 ivf on the nhs but I'm hoping to god it works before all them goes lol. I can understand why you like the breaks though nice to have a breather as they're not the nicest on your body them injections xx

Lew99 ahh that's great news that you can start a new round how have you got on today? Did they get you started? 

Xx


----------



## lew99 (Dec 10, 2013)

MrsA85 are you going to try an un-medicated IUI next try? When will you start?

I guess I spoke too soon about getting to start again this cycle. The scan today showed lots of follicles still so it was recommended that I go on BCP and try again next cycle. Not the best news but not the worst either. Just another bump in the road.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks MrsA85! You've been dishing out some good advice lately! Just looked at your sig and didn't realise you were doing DIUI too! Seems as if we are going through the same sort of thing!


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Been in today for my day10 scan, I was a bit concerned because of the bleeding. Nurses didn't seem too worried at first, but when she measured my lining it had gone from 7.1 on Monday, down to 4.6 today. I started to cry as thought this meant the end for this cycle! They have upped my gonal f dose to 75 (I was on an über low 37.5 because of PCOS) and they are going to rescan on Friday and hopefully my lining will be a bit thicker. I still have 3x follies, 1x14 2x12, but hoping they will grow before Friday! 

Soo just   now that my lining thickens up and the bleeding stops! Anyone have any tips/foods for getting a nice juicy lining?


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ladies,

Just checking in like I promised. I had my first scan today and so far so good, it's one baby!!! I could see the gestational sac and yolk sac but no heartbeat yet, as it's too early. The gestational age is 5w5d. I'm booked for another scan on 24 October and hopefully everything will continue to go well.

Dojiejo, thank you for remembering me and for your good wishes. You are right, it is one baby  at least for now(I was told it can still change ). I hope your cycle is going well and that you will get the   at the end of it.

I wish you all ladies successful cycles and hopefully will see you soon on pregnancy boards!


----------



## Hugbug (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi ladies can I join u....I've just started my second IUI cycle.
Congrats Aster on ur bfp and scan  it's lovely to see good news.


----------



## lew99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi DramaQueen,
Hope your lining thickens up. I found this information on foods that may help. It says to stay away from peas and soy. I knew about soy but hadn't heard to avoid peas. 
https://www.ivfadvantage.com/15-foods-prepare-uterine-lining

Congrats Aster!
Hi Hugbug, I'm going on to my second IUI also.

/links


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Evening ladies sorry I've not had chance to come on for couple days.....:-/

Lew99.....yes I'm defo going to try un medicated can't face trying on the lower dose for them to cancel it again, but if I fail on the un medicated then I might consider it again but defo no higher than 37.5. Oh no that's not good I'm sorry to hear you still have too many follicles  just another hurdle isn't it that you could do without  I'm not allowed to do my next cycle they have said I have to let it out my system all the medication, if my cycles behave then there's a tiny possibility I could squeeze a try in before Xmas but I'm not holding my breath as the hospital shuts on the 19th December....and I don't think my AF would arrive til towards the end of nov  I reckon it will be end of January now....! Does your hospital shut over Xmas at all? 

Drama queen.....yes I'm doing DIUI is that what your having too? I'm sorry that you've had a tough couple of days an had the results of your lining getting smaller  I really hope them upping your dose does the trick and makes both your lining an follies grow.....I have everything crossed for you, and good luck for your scan again tomorrow  let us know how you get on xx

Aster......hi and huge congratulations to you hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months wishing yin lots of luck and glad your scan went well xx

Hugbug......hi and welcome and goodluck on your iui journey  xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

Just had my scan and thing a are looking up! My lining has improved (it's now 5.6) it's not ideal but they have agreed to carry out insemination as planned on Monday! I have two follies at 17 and one at 13. Just waiting in the pharmacy to pick up trigger shot now, thanks for all your well wishes!!

MrsA85 yes I'm doing DIUI too as my partner had cancer treatment as a child.

DQ x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Dramaqueen glad you lining has improved, fingers crossed it continues to improve. Your follicle size is great. Good luck for Monday.

MrsA85 how are things going for you?

lew99 sorry you still have so many follicles, I have everything corssed those nasty overpowering follicles dissapear so you can start your next cycle soon. 

hugbug welcome and goodluck. This is my 2nd IUI as well. I am finding the 2nd cycle so far a little less stressful as I know what to expect.

Aster glad your scan went well. 

AFM I had my scan today. Nothing on  my right side and a small 10mm follicle growing on my left. Next scan on Monday which is day 14 so hopefully as per last cycle I will be ready for the IUI either Tuesday or Wednesday then my beautiful DW and I are going away for a few days to get some sun before winter starts properly.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

That's fab news drama queen I'm so pleased for you that your lining improved yay!! Hope you picked your trigger shot up, will you do it tonight or Sunday night? Bet you can't wait for Monday now  have everything coursed for you and your follies seem a great size too  Aw I'm sorry to hear your partner had cancer as a child, my DH is a genetic condition that he never knew he had til we found out in May this year. Keep us updated  xx

Hi dojiejo I'm doing ok thanks I'm just waiting for AF after having this cycle cancelled then on my next one I can ring an request again but I don't think it will happen before Xmas as my hospital closes on the 19th dec so I would of had to of had the iui by then and I dont reckon my AF will arrive til end of nov and knowing my luck I won't ovulate til a bit later as my cycles are slightly longer than 28 days  will see though my body may well surprise me haha! 
Goodluck for your next scan on Monday and hope your left follie is ready for your iui come tues or weds, very exciting for you both and I hope you both have a lovely time away in the sun.....where are you off to? Let us know how you get on Monday  xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks ladies! 

MrsA85- yep got my trigger shot, I have to take it at midnight tonight and then the IUI will be on 12 noon Monday. I'm so excited for Monday, actually looking forward to the 2ww! 

Dojiejo- fingers crossed everything goes according to plan, where are you and your wife going? Wish I could take a break away, downside with working in a school is I can't take holidays when I want (when it's cheap too!)


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Aww well I have everything crossed for you really do and wish you the best of luck eeeek how exciting!! Keep us updated xx


----------



## Hugbug (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello again ladies....sorry I haven't been back on here.....good luck dramaqueen and dojiojo with ur cycles...and anyone ive missed!  

I have haf my cycle cancelled :-( I am gutted.  I had far too many follies this cycle as they changed my drug protocol as last cycle on had one follie. I have on cd 11 2x 16mm 4x15mm 3x13/14mm and many many more smaller ones. They offered to convert to ivf however after looking at how much we would need to pay we decided against it :-( (we are self funding) . 
Good luck to u all on ur ttc journeys xx


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi ladies, haven't been on since finding out the last cycle didn't work. Well, I'm onto the next cycle. Went for a scan on Friday, and another today and my follicles haven't grown much. Small amount of growth, but hardly any. Left follicle is still 11mm so hasn't grown at all, and right follicle went from 13mm to 13.5mm. That's 2 days. They grew much faster last cycle. The radiographer, or whoever did the scan said that it's fine as long as they're growing, but I don't feel like they are. A bit apprehensive.


----------



## lew99 (Dec 10, 2013)

MrsA that sucks that you have to wait until after Christmas but hope the next one works for you. My clinic doesn't close at all so I'll be starting another round in three weeks. If this doesn't work then we'll look at doing another IVF abroad. 

Thanks Dojiejo, the Dr said the BCPs would make the follicles go away so we can go again right away. Sure hope it works. I still feel some pains in my sides which I'm guessing are my ovaries. Good luck next week and a great idea to get away and relax after.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

So I am officially in the 2ww! 

OTD is 29/10 but that is 16 days away! Af would normally be here on the 28th so think I'm gonna be naughty and test on the 27th.


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Good luck Dramaqueen. I'm hopefully going to be there on Thursday. It depends on my follicles growth.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you Kyrra!


----------



## Shezjenks (Jan 21, 2014)

Dramaqueen88, I'm 5 days into my 2ww and am starting to find it so hard!! I keep reading into any little symptons I have!! Trying to keep a positive mental attitude, plenty of proteins and fluids!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Smw88 - sorry to hear your news. This is our first go too and I know if its bfn, it'll still be heart-wrenching.

Welcome Hugbug 

How are you MrsA85?

Kyrra - how's the follicle growth coming along?

Dramaqueen & Shezjenks - I'm with you on the 2WW, OTD 23.10.2014. Like evryone I'm finding it difficult and can only hope that I come out of it with my sanity in tact!!! 
On that note, does anyone know where I can buy cheap hpt's?

I'm not a regular on this thread but I like to pop in from time to time, so I'm sorry if I've missed anyone.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi ladies.

Smw, I am so sorry to hear about you BFN  .   there's a BFP next time.

N_N, had another scan today. Still no follicle growth. Increasing GonalF to nightly and going back for a scan on Thursday. So we'll see.

Hope everyone 2ww's aren't more stressful than they need to be and that you're all looking after yourselves emotionally, physically and spiritually.


----------



## Shezjenks (Jan 21, 2014)

Smw88uk - am so sorry for your BFN xxx

N_N my OTD is also the 23/10! I'll be thinking positively for both so us. I've had a bit of cramping today and my boobs are swollen but so hard to tell the difference between pregnancy and period, particularly with all these hormones we are on! 

Thank you Kyrra, hope there is better news for you on Thursday xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Smw88uk - So sorry for your BFN.    Will your clinic allow you to go straight into another cycle or do they like you to have a break?

Hugbug - Sorry your ovaries over responded and they have cancelled your cycle, how frustrating. Can understand not converting to IVF it is such a difference in price. Good luck for your next cycle. 

MrsA85 - Hope you are pampering yourself between your cycles. I hope you manage to squeeze a cycle in before your clinic closes for Christmas.  

Kyrra - Hope the follicles have grown for you tomorrow. 

Shezjenks, N_N, Dramaqueen - How are you going with the 2ww? 

lew99 - Glad the BCP should make the follicles disappear for you so you can start your next cycle soon. 

AFM - I had my 2nd IUI today. The nurse said that everything looked good so fingers crossed, so joining the 2ww. My OTD is the 29/10. MY DW and I are off to Ibiza (obliviously the quiet side) for my sun and swimming. Can't wait.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Dojiejo - enjoy your break in Ibiza 

Shezjenks - I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed us both on the 23.10

AFM - I  haven't had any symptoms so in a moment of weakness yesterday and bought 6 x packs of pregnancy tests (each pk containing 3 midstream tests). Going a little cray-cray here, I used 2 yesterday and each showed a negative. Today I am 7DPO and doing a blood test to check P4 levels. Anyone know what is considered normal??

Hope you are all doing well


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

1 question for those on daily GonalF injections - do you feel nauseous on it? Just increased to daily and now feeling very sicky, but not sure if it's a bug, if I've eaten something or if it's the hormones.


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Results from P4 levels at Day 21 of my cycle is 37 - according to the nurses, this means that ovulation has occurred & there's sufficient P4 to induce changes in the endometrium to support implantation.

Kyrra - i used clomid on this cycle.

Does anyone POAS before OTD?

Argh, 6 days to go and counting..... and no symptoms


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm on Clomid and GonalF. These hormones are driving me mad. Hang in there N_N. Holding thumbs


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for a few days.......just reading through all your posts....

Drama queen......goodluck with your 2ww I hope you managed to get sorted with work too? Did you go see your gp? Hope you've not been going crazy with symptom spotting :-/ xx

Lew99......I know yeah I'm hoping it get to sneak in a cycle before Xmas fingers crossed, how are you getting on? Xx

Shezjenks.....hope your 2ww is going well goodluck hope your not going too stir crazy!! Xx

Smw88uk......I'm so sorry you got a bfn  such a horrible feeling, I'm the same as you have to wait for my next bleed then have a natural AF then request again  xx

N_N........hope your 2ww is going well and your keeping sane and not going crazy? Good news about your p4 levels for implantation goodluck xx

Hi kyrra hope your follicles are growing nicely, when I was on menopur even a low dose it made me feel shocking felt sick all day, then when they reduced my dose I did feel a lot better, hang in there will all be worth it  xx

Dojiejo......hope you have a fab time in Ibiza enjoy your well deserved break and goodluck on your 2ww xx

Afm I started bleeding 8 days after stopping the menopur i wouldn't of said it was a heavy AF but was more than spotting would I class this as a AF? As it lasted for almost 5 days....?! And had a lot more cramps than I normally would too :-/ I was going to ring the hospital but never got round to it as was really busy in work. The good thing is if I class that as an AF then I will defo get a cycle in before Xmas (well if my body behaves and my next AF arrives on time haha) also what has made me bit sad this week is I've felt so bloated and actually look pregnant just to rub salt in the wound hey!! 

I hope I've not missed anyone if I have I'm sorry goodluck ladies xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Morning,

I feel like a real negative nancy today. Woke up last night with terrible pain in my stomach and (tmi) terrible bottom burps! The pain was from the wind but it was awful! I keep thinking that this is bound to have a negative impact on things  

MrsA85- been ok on the symptom spotting which has surprised me as I'm a dr google addict! just keep telling myself it's too early for pg symptoms and that it's just the cyclogest! Work have been a right pain with the sick note, they are saying that they marked it as leave of absence so won't accept my sick note so I passed it to my union to deal with, couldn't risk the stress of it all. I will be going back on Monday, just to pass my second week quicker!


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Keeping positive for u all. Apparently I've ovulated naturally, so no IUI this month. I'm devastated at the moment. More so than last month when my AF came early. Have to wait for next cycle now. 
Good luck to all.
xxx


----------



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

Kyrra - oh no, so sorry your isnt behaving itself and AF turned up early.

Dramaqueen88 - its so hard not to over analyse everything our body does. I hope things have settled down 

MrsA85 -Its good to hear that you're able fit in another cycle before Christmas  Its a bit unfair that you're feeling bloated & look preggers 

AFM - I'm going crazy on this 2WW!! I am 10dpiui & I POAS, negative result. My dog Ernie is back home after being away for a week, so hopefully the next 4 days will pass quickly?!

All the best ladies


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

N_N - I have everything crossed that you will get you BFP in 3 days. I really hope the time passes quickly for you. 

SMW88UK - How are you going after you BFN? Really hope you are taking it easy on yourself. 

Kyrra- Sorry it is a bit late answering your question about gonal F injection I used fostiimon (so similar) I didn't feel nauseous but had lots of memory issues with my first cycle, I hardly had any side effects for this cycle. Hope you are feeling better. I am sorry that you have ovulated normally! That is so unfair. Are you having regular scans at your clinic?

MrsA85 - I think they will classify you bleed as AF. I have everything crossed that you will get a cycle in before Christmas. 

Dramaqueen - I have had awful trapped wind as well. I have never experienced it before but with both cycles it has been awful and I am not on any progesterone so I am sure it must be worse with the cyclogest! I am sorry that your work is being unsupportive. Hope the union sorts them out, you definite don't need to be worrying about it! 


AFM - My DW and I had a lovely relaxing time in Ibiza. The weather was amazing, the hotel were stayed in lovely and it was so quiet as we missed all the closing parties  I am 6dpIUI cramping a lot less then last cycle... hopefully thorpey (we named our sperm) has buried himself into my egg and they are getting ready to implant tomorrow. I had two follicles this time around so hopefully increased chance of getting a BFP, though slightly worried about the increased chances of multiples. I am off to reflexology soon.... thorpey cannot complain that I am not relaxed enough!!!


----------



## Kyrra (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi. Yep every 2 days. But follicles weren't growing initially so they increased GonalF and that obviously made the follicles grow very quickly and made me ovulate before they could catch it.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi dramaqueen......sorry your feeling a bit negative I hope that's passed, isn't wind a good sign...?! I'm sure it is! It's so hard not to symptom spot though isn't it, I hope these last couple of days your feeling better  I can't believe your work are reacting like this.....they've no compassion have they  I hope your union have got back to you? I reckon my work are going to be very similar when my time comes again, I just know it :-/ keep your chin up and be positive  keep us updated xx
N_N I'm really hoping I can, just have to hope my cycles behave I have started taking agnus castus so hopefully it should keep me on track, it's awful I keep clocking people taking second glances at me in work  you really mustn't be far off now hey!! What date do you test? Eeeek I have everything crossed for you  x
Dojiejo.....thankyou me too I hope I get one in, will see hey! Love how you have named your sperm hehe I hope it's on track for implantation too!! Glad you had a lovely time away much needed hey! Hope your reflexology went well too take it easy and let's hope it's a BFP  x
Kyrra.....I'm so sorry again I hope your ok....big hugs xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks MrsA85, if it's a good sign then I must be have three embies   yeah I find it really hard as I'm a natural spotter and I tend to over react (hence the name!) my Union did get back to m and basically my boss is making out as if I've over-reacted and there was never any issue! I'm loopy enough from all the drugs without her stepping in   Have you found out if you are able to cycle before Xmas yet? 

Fingers crossed for you N_N, I'm hoping you will set the trend for some good luck! 

Hugs Kyrra, so sorry to hear that hope things start looking up for you. 

Dojiejo- glad you enjoyed your break I do love the name for your sperm, I tried to name things but nothing seemed appropriate lol fingers crossed for a BFP for all of us!


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha let's hope so hey!! How have you been feeling the last few days? Hope your getting on ok? Not long now is it? What is your otd again? 
That's rubbish that with your work.......bet they've panicked cause your have seeked advice our school is exactly the same! They shouldn't start saying it's leave without absence which will stress you out too  
Im now just waiting for another AF cause I'm going to class that bleed as an AF as it lasted 5 days sooo if I come on in the next 3-4 weeks I reckon I could be in with a teeny chance if it all happening before Xmas fingers crossed...... annnnnd I also had a dream last night that I had a baby girl she was so so tiny and it felt that real that I looked for her when I woke up.....which kinda made me feel a bit sad this morning but maybe this is a sign......probably not but maybe I can hold on to it as it is eh lol  xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

So... 13dpIUI and I got a  

I'm speechless!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around much. Trying to keep myself sane over the 2ww

Dramaqueen massive congrats. So excited for you!! Do you have many symptoms over the 2ww?

MrsA85 It sounds like you might be able to squeeze a cycle in before Christmas. Hopefully your dream soon becomes reality. 

Kyrra hopefully the doctors learnt about your follicle growth and ovulation this cycle. Everything crossed for your next cycle. 

AFM I am going ok. But worried I have done to much this week as I have worked multiple long days and My sore throat, cough and feeling feverish is back :-(  it started the same time in my cycle as it did last time. Hope it is just a coincidence. My reflexology went well. She said that there was lots of activity in my uterus at the time so hopefully that is a good sign


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Massive congratulations drama queen!!! Soooo pleased for you, so exciting wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months amazing news  xxx

Fingers crossed it's just coincidence dojiejo and your reflexologist is right about lots of activity in your uterus have everything crossed for you!! When do you test now? Xx

I'm hoping so really feeling quite sad last few days  I'm hoping I'm about to ovulate as yesterday I had heartburn and heachachy which usually happens before I ovulate but also before AF too....either way I'd be happy with either lol.

Keep us updated ladies  xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks ladies!

Not much dojiejo, I obviously mentioned the wind but think that was the pessaries. I've had a few twinges, a few sharp pains now and then and ac cramps for the last 3 days. Also not had much of an apetite but that's about it. 

I was convinced it hadn't worked, I didn't want to look at the test, I made DP do it I was really convinced it was negative.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, hope u don't mind me posting here. I'm in desperate need of some advice and i really hope u can help  
I am having OI with injectables and I'm on cd 9. I had a scan today and was told I have on right ovary 2x16mm and 1x15mm and a 1x13mm follicles and on the left i have an 8mm follicle. The nurse told me to inject with gonal F tonight as usual and she will call me tomorrow after speaking to cons and advise if I should inject with gonal F in the afternoon and then the hcg later in the evening/night. 
I asked if the follicles would grow w enough in that time as I think they should be a min of 18mm  
She told me that tonights gonal F "should do the trick". I don't feel too pleased about that as u never know, the bigger follicles could stop growing whilst the smaller ones catch up, or do u think i'm being daft? I'm just really concerened the bigger follicles won't grow enough 
Also I have another concern, what if the 15mm one grows as well and we end up with triplets?! She never said anything about the risk of multiples at all. Does that mean that theres no risk and thats why she didn't say anything?
Sorry for the tons of questions, i just don't want this attempt to end up as a bfn because the follicles weren't big enough or be in a situation where we end up with 3 or 4 babies withought any warning. 2 I can cope with but 3 or more is scary lol. 
Please, please someone, help!

Dramaqueen, a massive congrats to u! U must be well chuffed! Take it easy and look after yourself x

Lambie xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome lambic what did the consultant say? I think normally they are happy with follicles over 16mm. There maybe a slight increased chances of multiples. Fingers crossed for you. 

Dramaqueen hope you are getting on well after your BFP. Hope you haven't got to much morning sickness. 

MrsA85 ovulating now put you in with a good chance with cycle before Christmas. 

AFM. Unfortunately my OTD was Wednesday. I started spotting on Sunday and my AF arrived on Tuesday. Completely devastated.


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Dojiejo,
I'm so sorry u didn't get a bfp this time around, I can't imagine how your feeling right now    Take things easy and look after yourself hun.

I have taken the trigger last night at midnight, I have 3 mature follicles and another that wasn't far behind. Thats why I was told to trigger yesterday as they didn't want the 4th one to catch up and then cancel my cycle. I rang the nurse regarding this and she explained, she also said that by the time I ovulate the the follicles should be around 18-20mm. All I can do now is wait and pray for a positive outcome.
Are you planning on trying iui again? It's a cruel game isn't it. Sending u lots of cyber hugs x

Lambie


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Dojiejo, sending lots of hugs to you x


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh no dojiejo I'm gutted for you   what awful news big hugs to you, I hope your ok...I know easier said than done but try to keep your chin up xx

I hope your getting on ok dramaqueen after your BFP hope your taking it easy at work.....saying that I bet your on half term now like me  xx

Hi lambie if you have took your trigger shot does that mean that yo have been called in for your iui now? Goodluck to you  xx

Afm......that's what I'm really hoping I get the chance to ring up and request again before Xmas I have quite strong pains in my stomach today and I actually done a opk when I got home earlier for the first time on months there was a faint line there but no way positive so it's either on its way or it's been.....we'll see hey! 

Xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes MrsA85 I'm on half term! I think it's the only half term I would rather be in work, being at home is sending my mind into overdrive! 

I'm well though, thanks for asking! 

Really hope you get the chance to cycle before Xmas!!


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh no bless you, I think it's gone pretty quick this week so won't be long til your back occupied again  
I'm glad your well an doing ok  do you get an early scan? 
I'm hoping so too  xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes early scan is booked for 18th Nov, had my bloods taken today to get HCG level and having them done again on Friday to check they are doubling. Think I'll be able to relax a little then!


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Aww fab.....brill news  let's hope your hcg keeps doubling!! Hopefully 18th November will fly by for you  xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Lambie - Good luck in your 2ww hope you are off. 

Thank you everyone for the support with my BFN. I am ok. Have started my 3rd cycle so focusing on that at the moment. I am a bit worried that with both cycles so far I seem to get a really sore throat and feel feverish about a week after the IUI (around implantation) I hope it is just that my body hadn't completely kicked the virus that I had to begin with and it is just a coincidence. I have a scan on Friday and think that I will have IUI next Tuesday or Wednesday going with the timings of my previous two. Hopefully a November thread will be started soon


----------

